# Interview for UAE position - Questions



## Planner (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Been reading the site with interest over the past month as I have been applying for town/urban planning related jobs within the UAE (in particular Dubai and Abu Dhabi). I have now been offered an interview in London at the end of the month for a large developer/consultancy that has offices in both Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

From the name and contat details attached to the invatation it appears I will be interviewed by someone/a panel from the UAE offices in what has been described as a "technical" interview. Most admit I havent come across a technical interview before but I assume its what it says on the tin, unless someone knows differently?! 

Any tips on UAE interviews, or similar to UK interviews? more situational type questions? 

My other question is the popular one on here, pay!!! Im currently on £27,500 per annum, 5 years experience, masters degree for a UK local authority, which works outat about £1600 month once the Governments had their sticky fingers in it. The next level of jobs here in UK which i could apply for and probably get would be paying around the £33,000 range, so I was thinking of asking for something similar in UAE which looks to be around 232000 AED annual (19300 AED monthly) and I would obviously want an accomodation allowance on top of this. Am I being greedy?! I am single and 27 years old.

Further, do I need to ask for more in Abu Dhabi or are rents/cost of living similar. 

Look forward to your responses!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry can't help you with the interview question, apart from saying be prepared. Suggest you do some research into both the company and the relevant issues in the UAE. My guess is that a 'technical' interview would be more about your skills and experience as opposed to your personality.

As for salary - if you don't ask you won't get and most companies will, sadly, offer what they think they can get away with. At current exchange rates GBP 33,000 is around AED 20k per month. It isn't enough to rent anywhere decent on your own.

Overall cost of living in AD is very similar to Dubai, although there is more demand for housing there & currently less supply. If you will be expected to travel between the two places, ask for a travel allowance.

NB - the company must provide one return flight home each year and medical insurance too from 1st July. Don't let then tell you they are being generous in offering these.
-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry can't help you with the interview question, apart from saying be prepared. Suggest you do some research into both the company and the relevant issues in the UAE. My guess is that a 'technical' interview would be more about your skills and experience as opposed to your personality.

As for salary - if you don't ask you won't get and most companies will, sadly, offer what they think they can get away with. At current exchange rates GBP 33,000 is around AED 20k per month. It isn't enough to rent anywhere decent on your own.

Overall cost of living in AD is very similar to Dubai, although there is more demand for housing there & currently less supply. If you will be expected to travel between the two places, ask for a travel allowance.

NB - the company must provide one return flight home each year and medical insurance too from 1st July. Don't let them tell you they are being generous in offering these.


-


----------



## Planner (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba, I will ask for more then.

Cheers


----------



## moroccan (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello there,

I just saw your post about the interview in Dubai. I had an interview there a month ago and all I can say is that it was the hardest and toughest interview I ever had. I had many interviews recently in the U.S where I live and my interview in Dubai was nothing like any of them.

They are very tough, detail oriented, and harsh at times but you need to keep in mind that it is mainly a tactic to see how you will do under pressure.

Make sure first you review the school stuff (yes they asked me school questions and school terms) and I was NOT prepared at all. Then make sure you can speak to your experience in details.

Other things, stay cool, try to smile most of the times regardless of the pressure, if you don't know the answer to any questions admit that you don't know.

So here is the good news, even though they are tough, if you show that you are ambitious and if you are very prepared, you will have a high chance about getting the job. I did even though I didn't know the answer to many questions. Be confident and positive. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Never ever, never ever, never ever give them a salary number. Let them give you the range first. But you need to know what your number is and don't be afraid to walk away if needed. I think they can respect that a lot and if they want you then you'll be able to get the figure you desire. Always ask for more if you know they will say ok, how about 10k less and then you are in because it's what you know you could live with and be content. Hey they might even offer what you ask for afterwards, once they have put forth a salary figure.

Good luck, bowl'em over.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Reading some of the previous posts, my interview for Dubai was probably one, if not the, easiest interviews I have ever had.

The whole interview lasted no more than 20 mins, and of that, only about 5 was technical. The remainder was pretty much looking into how much research I had done into relocating etc.

Treat it pretty much as an interview here, do your research on the company, stresss that you are longing for long term prospects, you are committed to the move etc.


----------

